# My New Baby



## Harley2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Photos better late then never. Had a great experence at the PCD


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time :thumbup: Enjoy the new BMW!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Vitacura said:


> Very nice! Congrats. :thumbup:


+1... Very nice


----------

